# Tankende Schurken?!



## adonis1985 (14. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

Bin jetzt seit 2 Tagen auch in Rift unterwegs und steh allgemein
Auf exotische Skillungen. Dann hab ich den Risspirscher entdeckt
und mir gedacht, n Tank-Schurke wäre mal was neues (für mich).
Jetzt die Frage: Ist dass SO überhaupt möglich und gedacht?

gebt 'nem Newbie da mal nen Tipp

Grüße


----------



## Mondreiter (14. März 2011)

Ich tanke wunderbar in der Kombination: Waldläufer, Risspirscher und Barde. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme, sehr viele Schurken-Tanks bevorzugen die Kombination: Waldläufer, Risspirscher, Klingentänzer.

Tanken würde ich erst ab LVL21, da man dann ausreichende Skills zum vermeiden bzw. reduzieren von Schaden hat.

Würde so skillen: Tank-Skillung max Leben

Pullen kann man hier sehr gut 'Schnellschuss' und hat schon mal Combo-Pkt. für Rissschutz. Dann weiter mit 3x Phantomschlag und mit Ebenenschlag weiter Combo-Pkt. aufbauen für Stahlschutz usw. Sofern bereit, immer Rissstörung einsetzen.

Eigen-Buffs: Wächterphase, Ebenengebundene Belastbarkeit, Fanfare der Lebenskraft.

Hoffe es hilft Dir.

Autsch (Server Akala)


----------



## adonis1985 (14. März 2011)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
 Ist der Waldläufer so wichtig? Mit Barde und klingentänzer kann ich doch mehr defensive skills raus oder?

Gruß


----------



## Zwodrey (14. März 2011)

Ich war gestern als Heiler in der Tiefschlagmine. Nachdem ich den 26er Krieger, der seiner Meinung nach Tank war, nachweislich nicht am Leben halten konnte, und das trotz gutem Equipment und full-heal-skillung meinerseits, war ich schon am verzweifeln und wollte das heilen an den Nagel hängen, da er bei jeder grösseren Trash-Gruppe starb. Dann plötzlich meinte der 28er Schurke in der Gruppe er könne ja auch tanken. Risspirscher würde dies möglich machen. Gesagt getan, er tankte, ich heilte, alles ging locker und flockig und wir konnten die Instanz problemlos zuende spielen. Also ja, tankende Schurken sind mit der Risspirscher-Seele absolut gern gesehene Tanks in Rift.


----------



## Mondreiter (14. März 2011)

adonis1985 schrieb:


> Ist der Waldläufer so wichtig? Mit Barde und klingentänzer kann ich doch mehr defensive skills raus oder?




Hallo nochmals ...

die Skillung mit dem Waldläufer nimmt eigentlich vom Waldläufer nur 5 Pkt in Beständigkeit und 3 Pkt. in Polster (6% Schadensreduzierung) mit. Der Risspirscher wird voll ausgeskillt (fast ... je nach belieben) und beim Barden kann noch die Fähigkeit Hymne des Ruhms mitgenommen werden.

Ich habe mich am Anfang für diese Skillung entschieden, da mein Lebenspool groß war und die Rota für eine neue Klasse sehr schnell erlernbar war.

Die Gefahr am Anfang ist immer der 'Erstschaden', da noch keine Rissbariere da ist und man auf das aufbauen der Combo-Pkt achten muss. Aber steigt der Level kommen auch weitere Fähigkeiten dazu.

Übrigens den Skill: Schattenangriff benutze ich am Anfang nicht zum antanken sondern eher zum abfangen. Hast du Pkt. in Rissbarriere geht der Skill auch zum antanken.

Mir hat es bei der Entscheidung im Leveln geholfen, zuerst als DD in die INI zu gehen und dann hab ich mit vorgestellt wie ich den Gegner tanken könnte und welche zukünftige Fähigkeit ich dazu skillen sollte.


Viel Spaß
Autsch (Server Akala)


----------



## Fluti (14. März 2011)

Ein Schurke der tankt? Haha ich lach mich schlapp. 

Das war der erste Satz den ich gehört hatte. Ankunft in der Instanz, und jeder schaute einfach nur dumm aus der wäsche. Aggroklau beim Schurkentank? So gut wie unmöglich! AE Tanken? Ohne Probleme! Am anfang wars noch schwer Gruppen zu finden, auch jetzt sucht man teils ewig. Weil sichs einfach keiner vorstellen kann das ein Lederträger da vorne steht und einen Boss tanken soll. 

Ich machs jedenfall immer so, das ich am anfang der Instanz den Heiler schonmal vorwarne, das in den erste 10 sec. hohe DMG spitzen auf mich einregnen können. Was auch tatsache ist, da man erst alles aufbauen muss. Danach ist es ziemlich entspannend für den Heiler, weil der Schurke sich einfach soviele Deffbuffs geben kann, das der Heiler teils sekunden lang keinen heal drücken muss. Das einzige Problem sind die Pre-Hoter, die dir am anfang schon sämtliche Hots draufdonnern. Bei Mobgruppen haut da schonmal der eine oder andere ab, da man erst mal seine AE raushauen muss und dies bringt dann nur etwas wenn auch alle Mobs in Reichweite sind. Gibt der Heiler dir vorher schon die ganzen Hots, dann kommen natürlich nicht alle Mobs zu dir. Extrem ist es in der Kaskade, wo die flächen sehr breit sind. Aber ansonsten ist der Schurkentank in meinen Augen der bessere Tank von allen. Selbst ohne Wächterphase hatte ich keine Probleme die Aggro zu halten^^ (dumm wenn man immer hin und her specct und dann die Haltung nicht aktiviert^^).

Skillung hab ich der zeit folgende (Level 38)
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;5;29,50013;32,50513331301101100211;30,5121

Barde:
Ausdauerbuff, Rüsihymne sind Goldwert. Ebenfalls mehr Ausdauer und der Dmg-Reduce.

Klingentänzer:
Gehört einfach zum Tankbuild dazu, was anderes ist nicht sinnvoll. Allein schon durch Seitenschritte, Kampfpose, Falsche Klinge und Ravance, macht es die Seele so wertvoll.

Risspirscher:
Klar, die Tank Seele, die wichtigste. Viele meinen Rissgefängnis hat keinen sinn. Ich meine, es hat Sinn! Ganz einfach, steht ein Mob ein wenig weiter weg oder kommt eine Pat an, kann ich diese mal eben kurz aus dem kampf nehmen. Sowie auch den eigenen Mob, wenn mal der life balken doch so weit unten ist, einfach ins Gefängnis stecken und der Heiler hat ein paar Sekunden gewonnen dich wieder nach oben zu bringen. Und 6 Sekunden sind mehr als Wertvoll!

Der pull ist eigendlich recht einfach. Am besten pullt man immer mit Schattensprung, weil dadurch dann die Rissbarriere aktiv wird, heißt man verringert dadurch schonmal den Schaden der kommt, vorallem beim Bosspull wertvoll. Aber auch bei Mobgruppen, da man somit schneller den AE raushaun kann und die mobs besser an sich binden kann.
Ansonsten ist alles recht einfach. Phantomschlag spamen, und alle Buffs (Finisher) aufrecht halten. Rissschutz -> Falsche Klinge -> Stahlschutz. CDs nicht erst bei 20% life anwerfen, wenn man sieht das der Heiler einen nicht mehr hochbringt (~35% life) erstmal Seitenschritte anwerfen. Schafts der Heiler immer noch nicht, zusätzlich noch Ebenzuflucht anwerfen. Dann sollte der Heiler es normal schaffen einen wieder nach oben zu bringen. Wenn nicht, sucht euch nen anderen Heiler. Wichtig ist noch zwischendrin mal Rissstörung verwenden, senkt Angriffs- und Zauberkraft beim Mob.

So schaut die Skillung dann mit 50 in etwa aus
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;5;29,50013;32,50513331301101100211;30,5221000050033202


----------



## Seyro (14. März 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Ein Schurke der tankt? Haha ich lach mich schlapp.
> 
> Das war der erste Satz den ich gehört hatte. Ankunft in der Instanz, und jeder schaute einfach nur dumm aus der wäsche. Aggroklau beim Schurkentank? So gut wie unmöglich! AE Tanken? Ohne Probleme! Am anfang wars noch schwer Gruppen zu finden, auch jetzt sucht man teils ewig. Weil sichs einfach keiner vorstellen kann das ein Lederträger da vorne steht und einen Boss tanken soll.
> 
> ...



Hallo, eine super Erklärung. Hast mir gerade richtig Lust gemacht zu Tanken. Könntest du vielleicht den Seelenplaner nochmal ganz ausgeschrieben posten? Deiner zeigt bei mir nichts an und noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es denn mit dem Equip aus? Ich mein, ich bekomme ja auf meinem Lvl (32) selten Leder items mit Parrierchance oder Ausweichen und viel Ausdauer. Wie soll ich das machen?


----------



## Fluti (15. März 2011)

Inzwischen bin ich ja level 40^^

Derzeitige Skillung

Und so wird sie wohl auf Level 50 ausschaun

Mit den Items einfach das nehmen was eben leder ist. Sollten zwei zur auswahl stehn (kann auch mal vorkommen) ist meistens eins dabei wo mehr Geschicklichkeit als Stärke drauf ist, dann das mit mehr Geschicklichkeit nehmen. Ab und an sind welche dabei die auch mal Parrieren oder Ausweichen mit dabei haben. Dann kann man natürlich diese nehmen als sec. Gear z.B. zum questen hab ich solche Items meistens nich an (Queste als Sabo). Mit den Waffen verhält es sich genauso.

Ob man nun doch 38 Punkte in die Tank Seele setzen soll, um somit einen weiteren Oh-Shit-Button zu haben (Der Tod kann warten) wird sich zeigen. Derzeit brauch ich ihn nicht, da die anderen beiden schon ausreichen. Normal sollte es ja auch nie soweit kommen^^

Was ich z.B. noch ab und an mache, wenn die Zeit vorhanden ist, ich buff mal eben die Gruppe mit Melodie der Tapferkeit und Konzentration. Kleine Buffs die den Schaden der Gruppe steigern, da bedankt sich doch jeder gern.


----------



## Kyrara (15. März 2011)

Meine Entscheidung mir selbst nen Tankschurken zu machen, kam damals als ich im Eisengrab unterwegs war und zu erst nen Kriegertank hatte. Weißgott, bekomm ich den trotz fullheal nicht geheilt. Und genauso wie schon nen paar posts vorher erwähnt, kam auch bei mir zu Sprache, das schurken tanken können. Seele wurde gewechselt und auch der tank. Es ging easy, total leicht.

Naja und nun bin ich selbst nen tankender Schurke auf stufe 40.
Es macht spaß ohne Ende und man wird wirklich gern gesehen. 
Ich hab mich für die Kombination aus Risspirscher, Barde und Waldläufer entschieden.
Risspirscher, klar Tankseele.
Waldläufer, weil ich mit 8 investieren punkten mehr Leben und Schadenreduzierung drin habe.
Und Barde (Den hab ich erst seit gestern drin, daher nur 5 Punkte in der Seele) um mehr leben zu haben.
Im Risspirscher selbst habe ich 40 Punkte drin, weil es da ja ein Talent gibt, Verbesserte Wächterphase (Erhöhte Ausdauer um 1% wenn 26 und mehr punkte verteilt werden) Man kann sich also vorstellen, dass ich mit meinen Eigenbuffs (Wächterphase, Ebengebundene Belastbarkeit) Fanfare der Lebenskraft) auf locker 6k (6390 um genau zu sein) komme. 
Ich weiss, Ausdauer is nicht alles, aber wer lesen kann, skillt richtig und hat demnach auch die wichtigen Dinge in der Tankseele mitgenommen die den schaden reduziert.

Liebe Grüße
Lysira (Akala)


----------



## Fluti (15. März 2011)

Kyrara schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung mir selbst nen Tankschurken zu machen, kam damals als ich im Eisengrab unterwegs war und zu erst nen Kriegertank hatte. Weißgott, bekomm ich den trotz fullheal nicht geheilt. Und genauso wie schon nen paar posts vorher erwähnt, kam auch bei mir zu Sprache, das schurken tanken können. Seele wurde gewechselt und auch der tank. Es ging easy, total leicht.
> 
> Naja und nun bin ich selbst nen tankender Schurke auf stufe 40.
> Es macht spaß ohne Ende und man wird wirklich gern gesehen.
> ...



Ist natürlich auch möglich so zu skillen. Soll ja jedem das seine sein, dafür sollte inzwischen RIFT ja schon bekannt sein, das man keinen Einheitsbrei machen muss. Da du ja den Barden mit drin hst, würde ich dir vorschlagen, auf deinem weitern Wege auf die 50, noch 4 Punkte in die Barden Seele zu stecken. Sind immerhin 3% weniger crit chance von den Mobs gegen dich und die Rüstungshymne, die ja auch nochmal Schaden reduziert, zumindest Nahkampf.

Ps.: Vllt. probierst einfach mal den Klingentänzer noch mit aus, anstatt den Waldläufer^^


----------



## Seyro (15. März 2011)

Tägt man als Tank-Schurke 2 Einhand Waffen oder Einhand Waffe mit Schild?


----------



## Fluti (16. März 2011)

2-1h Waffen

Der Schurke kann keine Schilder tragen. Nur Äxte, Schwerter, Kolben, Dolche, Bögen, Schusswaffen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. März 2011)

ich habe nen risspirscher und tanke ohne probleme.

aber die spieler haben immer noch vorurteile, den ich wurde schon ein paar mal aus der gruppe gekickt bevor die ini angefangne hat mit den worten "dachte du bist ein tank ..." oder "nur krieger sind die waren tanks ..." LOL

die leute vergessen einfach das sie nicht mehr wow zocken


----------



## Azerak (19. März 2011)

Ich spiele meinen Kleriker in allen 3 Rollen also Tank, Heal und DD.

Derzeit bin ich allerdings in Inis ausschließlich als Heiler unterwegs und konnte so einige Erfahrung sammeln.
Gar nicht gut kommen da - leider - die Krieger weg. Selbst ein ordentlich gespielter Krieger hat in dem derzeitigen Levelbereich (40)
noch am meisten einkommenden Schaden.

Aber mit Abstand am liebsten heile ich einen ordentlich gespielten Schurken - die sind super angenehm zu heilen auch wenn ein paar (selten) durch die Boden rutschen wegen des Teleports oder gelegentlich außer Sicht dadurch kommen.

Also hop - Telara braucht mehr tankende Schurken :-)


----------



## Hellyes (24. März 2011)

Ich bin in Rift mit einem Kleriker eingestiegen und ihn vorerst mit Level 40 auf die Seite geparkt.
Nun habe ich eine Schurkin angefangen, die mir momentan richtig viel Spaß macht.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Härtewertung auf Lederrüstung aus? Gibt es im Endgame dann auch für Schurken zwei verschiedene Sets, ähnlich wie beim Kleri?


----------



## Ironpain (26. März 2011)

In Rift kann fast jede Klasse auch tanken,  diese Klasseneinteilung Krieger Tank etc.. ist wohl ein Relikt in den Köpfen einiger ehemaliger WoW Spieler, das man in Rift so flexibel ist, macht das spielen weit interessanter :-)


----------



## Stock (26. März 2011)

Ich muss ja sagen der Tankschurke macht derzeit richtig Spaß. ICh kann die Äußerungen von einigen in den Rift-Foren echt nich nachvollziehn.
Baut gut aggro auf. und bekommt relativ regelmäßig Schaden.
ICh empfehle auch jedem Neutank diese Skillung : http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;5;29,50002;32,5551333133115112221111;30,5021

man bekommt damit 35% Absorb, 10%ausweichen aus der Klingentänzerseele (vorausgesetzt falsche Klinge ist aktiv), und hat noch mehr leben und etwas verfehlen aus der Bardenseele.
besonders beim AOE-Tanken ist diese Skillung der klassischen Waldi/RIss/BArde Skillung im Vorteil durch das Zurückschlagen.

zur Skillung mit 25 pkt im Klingentänzer: lasst sie weg! ihr erkauft euch knapp 6% pariern mit 10% weniger Absorb und 19% weniger Ausd. das lohnt einfach nicht ( auch wenn ich finde dass diese Skillung etwas mehr Spaß macht)
In den T2 DUngeons werden es euch die Heiler danken. Die Mobs in diesen Dungeons haben auch eine erhöhte Chance euch zu treffen wodurch pariern und ausweichen noch einmal runter gehn. 35% absorb bleiben aber 35%.

gruz


----------



## Frankensoldat (28. März 2011)

Stock schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen der Tankschurke macht derzeit richtig Spaß. ICh kann die Äußerungen von einigen in den Rift-Foren echt nich nachvollziehn.
> Baut gut aggro auf. und bekommt relativ regelmäßig Schaden.
> ICh empfehle auch jedem Neutank diese Skillung : http://seelenplaner....net/#rogue;5;29,50002;32,5551333133115112221111;30,5021
> 
> ...


Kannst du bitte deine Skillung nochmal posten, denn der Link funktioniert nicht...


----------



## Kavu (29. März 2011)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte deine Skillung nochmal posten, denn der Link funktioniert nicht...



http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;5;29,50002;32,5551333133115112221111;30,5021

ich habe dir den link mal repariert.... fehlte lediglich das telara hinter dem planer.

ich muss zu diese skillung sagen... die voll geskillte risspirscher seele lohnt auch nicht. Das 51 talent ist deutlich schwächer wie das 38 oder 44, finde ich. Klar man kann weitere 3 sek immun gegen alles sein. Aber wir haben mit dem 38 schon 3 CD die sehr mächtig sind, da kommt es auf die 3 sek nicht an.

Ich persöhnlich nehme da lieber noch mehr im Barden oder im Klingentänzer mit, habe da mal 2 skillungsvarianten für 50

einmal eine die mehr in den barden geht um die rüsi und ausdauer hymne zu erhöen
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;5;29,510130303;32,555133313011511102111;30,5
Bei der Barden seele kann man auch 5 in hymne und nur 2 in fanfare stecken oder halt 5 in fanfare udn 2 in hymne... denke aber im endcontent wird eine verstärkte rpssi hymne deutlich mehr von vorteil sein als die ausdauer fanfare.


und hier eine welche auf das ausweichen durch falsche klinge profitiert
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;5;29,510130202;32,555133313011511102111;30,5021
hier geht man lediglich auf die 5% dodge durch falsche klinge, weitere punkte in dieser seele empfinde ich als verschwendung da man das nächste sinnvolle talente erst durch die 6% parry hat und dafür zuviel investieren muss, und dadurch im risspirscher die wohl 2 mit mächtigsten skills nicht bekommt.



es wird sich natürlich zeigen welche besser oder schlechter ist... man muss immer im hinterkopf behalten... im raid wird man zimlich sicher einen full barden dabei haben und brauch somit nur 9 punkte in den barden zu setzen.... wenn nich sogar nur 8 weil der raid kollege die hymne kann  wodurch man dann entweder risspirscher versuchen aus zu skillen oder in der nachtklinge noch etwas von der agi mit zunehmen

was dann so aussehen könnte
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;5;29,50003;32,555133313011511102111;30,522100004

so long

kavu


----------



## Wolfshain (31. März 2011)

Uhm...
Dir ist klar das "Der Tod kann warten" nen Knieschuss als Tank ist?
Wie der Tooltip sagt ist es ein Aufschub des Schadens um 10 Sekunden. Also, sobald der Skill abgelaufen ist, kracht es einmal richtig und du liegst im Dreck ^^

Das ist nen super CD im PvP wenn man noch wen mitnehmen will, oder auch im PvE, wenn der Heiler grad weggenippelt ist, der Boss aber nur noch 5% hat.
Ansonsten... Finger weg!


Ich bin mitlerweile auf 51 Risspirscher, 7 Waldläufer und 8 Klingentänzer gelandet. Warum kein Barde? Die Fanfare stackt nicht mit den Kleriker Buffs, Rüstungsaura ist nett, aber kann von nem anderen Barden oder Archont ebenfalls gebufft werden. Und einen Supporter hat man eh immer dabei. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen sind die 10% Gesundheit die der Barde gegeben hat... Das ist ne Hausnummer. Dafür hab ich 10% Ausweichen + nen schönen CD mit dazu bekommen.
Warum Waldläufer und nicht Barde?
Abgesehen von den oben genannten "Kleinigkeiten" sind die 4% Absorb auf alles (!) mir wichtiger als 2% Hit / Crit Vermeidung. Vor allem weil man als Tank später mit genug Härte eh über Crits lächelt.

Ach... Und 51 Risspirscher ergibt durchaus Sinn... Warum? Weil die Verbesserte Wächterphase und der Verbesserte Rissschutz mit den eingesetzten Skillpunkten skalieren. Ich komm mit meiner Skillung auf über 50% Absorbtion (jeglichen Schadens!)

Das sollte man nicht aus den Augen lassen...


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. März 2011)

ich hab einen tank schurken.

mom bekommt man am anfang noch etwas mehr dmg rein, das geht aber wenn du du nach paar sek deine buffs und schilde und so oben hast.

der schurke kann genau so gut mithalten wie die anderen tanks, leider gottes gibt es immer noch viele wow spieler die vergessen haben das sie rift spielen und nicht wow. von daher kommen oft komische sprüche. find ich immer sehr amüsant

so bin ik geskillt (lvl 38). ich finde die kombi mit barde total geil da er hammer buffs hat, von daher werd ich im laufe des levelns weiter in diesen baum skillen dneke ich

[url="http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;6;30,5;32,5051333130105110021001;29,50013"]meine tank skillung
[/url]


----------

